# Heron Lake Holly recreation Area advice



## Bob Gallagher

We will be pulling the boat off the trailer today so we can get the trailer over to the Cat scales. Then in the morning hit SOS for registration and plate. Road legal is the way to go I think. So anyone have any advice on where to fish Holly rec and Crotched. And anyone of you willing to help me get the boat back out if the car can't lol.


----------



## slowpoke

Bob Gallagher said:


> We will be pulling the boat off the trailer today so we can get the trailer over to the Cat scales. Then in the morning hit SOS for registration and plate. Road legal is the way to go I think. So anyone have any advice on where to fish Holly rec and Crotched. And anyone of you willing to help me get the boat back out if the car can't lol.


I just read this. Did everything work out alright? I live just south of Davison and would have help if I knew sooner. Jim.


----------



## Bob Gallagher

slowpoke said:


> I just read this. Did everything work out alright? I live just south of Davison and would have help if I knew sooner. Jim.


We were able to get her on the water this morning. Everything went pretty well for first time out. I do need the practice of backing the trailer. Found out the strap on the wench is not as long as I remember they should be. The strap was about 2 1/2 - 3 ft short of reaching end of trailer. The girl got the trailer weighed and we made it to SOS in time. Things did go better then I figured. Found a couple deep holes out from the launch on Ponemah. The Buick did fine pulling the boat back up that ramp. Just some of these other ramps might be cause for concern. Thanks a lot for the offer and sure will keep you in mind.


----------

